# نفسي اعرف رأيكم



## مارتينا فوفو (2 يونيو 2011)

هل ممكن اتنين من ثقافتيين مختلفيين انهم يحبوا بعض ويتزوجوا 
( مع العم ان احدهم بيصلي لربنا انه يتغير علشان يستمروا ) خصوصا لو واحد من مجتمع شرقي والتاني من مجتمع غربي ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟




وهل الله قادر انه يغير الشخص اللي بيصلي ده ولالا ؟؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## sparrow (2 يونيو 2011)

متهيلي صعب
الجواز دا شركه في كل حاجة  مع اختلاف في الطباع والثقاقات مش هيقدر يستمر بنجاح
المفروض الصلاه لتوضيح ارادة ربنا في الموضوع وليس فقط الصلاه لتغيير هذا الشخص


----------



## ساجد لربي يسوع (2 يونيو 2011)

خليني معاكي واحدة واحدة ان ربنا قادر فايوة هوا قادر بس خلينا نتكلم بالعقل لان ربنا ادانا عقلنا عشان نفكر بيه 

مشكلة الثقافات ان هوا ثقافة يمين وهيا ثقافة شمال فطبيعي مش هيتقبلوا لان فى اختلاف فى عادات وتقاليد وتفكير وايضا قانون الدولة وهناك مشكلة ان الفرق بين الثقافات هي الشرق والغرب والفرق  كبير اوي بين الثقافة الشرقية والغربية 

من ناحية انه يصلي عشان ربنا يغيره فخلينا بالعقل برضه يعني هيلغي كل تقاليده وعاداته وقيمه وافكاره ؟؟ للاسف هيجي فى وقت وهيراجع نفسه وهتبقي مشكلة حقيقية انه لا قادر يرجع ولا قادر يسيبها هيبقي ايه الحل وقتها ؟؟ 

اتمني اكون وصلت لك الفكرة


----------



## girgis2 (2 يونيو 2011)

*أعتقد ان ربنا ممكن يغير شيء غلط في الانسان بيغضبه لكن معتقدش ان ربنا هيدخل نفسه لتغيير طباع مختلفة باختلاف البيئة والثقافة الا اذا كانت تتعارض مع مباديء المسيحية ذي الغضب مثلاااا

فالانسان الغضوب يخطيئ بسرعة في حق مراته وحق كل انسان وبالشكل دا هو بيخطئ في حق ربنا برضة وعشان كدة لو الانسان دا صلى لربنا عشان يغيره وهو جاهد بصدق عشان يغير نفسه في الصفه أو الطبع أو السلوك دا فربنا أكيد هيغيره

غلطة كبيرة بنقع فيها لما نقول هنتغير عشان اللي بنحبه

اللي بيحصل يا جماعة تكيف على الوضع وليس تغيير

وبما ان التكيف دا محدود ب 1- محدودية الشخص نفسه و 2- الى أي مدى درجة التوافق بينهم ودا طبعاااا عشان احنا لما نتكلم في ثقافات وتقاليد مختلفة يبقى بنتكلم في حاجات نسبية وغير ثابتة للكل (يعني بتختلف من شخص لآخر دا طبعاااا لو قولنا ان في النهاية في ثوابت يعني حلال وحرام بنتفق فيها كلنا ودا موضوع تاني)

وبما ان الفرق والاختلاف بينهم كبير (شرق وغرب يعني عدم توافق لا في الطباع ولا العادات ولا التقاليد ولا الثقافات)

اذن سهل جدااا ان التكيف دا يفشل ويضيع الحب اللي بينهم

وبما ان الارتباط والزواج المسيحي مينفعش نجرب فيه وبختك يا أبو بخيت بل على العكس دا قضية أكون زوج ناجح وسعيد في بيتي أو لا أكون زوج أفضل

اذن ففكرة الارتباط هنا بلاش منها أحسن
*​


----------



## مارتينا فوفو (2 يونيو 2011)

تمام أراكم تمام


----------



## مارتينا فوفو (2 يونيو 2011)

sparrow قال:


> متهيلي صعب
> الجواز دا شركه في كل حاجة  مع اختلاف في الطباع والثقاقات مش هيقدر يستمر بنجاح
> المفروض الصلاه لتوضيح ارادة ربنا في الموضوع وليس فقط الصلاه لتغيير هذا الشخص



اممممممممممممممممم الصلاه مش بس لكده 
وبعديين في الكتاب المقدس في امثله كتير 
لنا اتزوجوا من ثقافات مختلفه 
يوسف ومرأته مثلا


----------



## مارتينا فوفو (2 يونيو 2011)

ساجد لربي يسوع قال:


> خليني معاكي واحدة واحدة ان ربنا قادر فايوة هوا قادر بس خلينا نتكلم بالعقل لان ربنا ادانا عقلنا عشان نفكر بيه
> 
> مشكلة الثقافات ان هوا ثقافة يمين وهيا ثقافة شمال فطبيعي مش هيتقبلوا لان فى اختلاف فى عادات وتقاليد وتفكير وايضا قانون الدولة وهناك مشكلة ان الفرق بين الثقافات هي الشرق والغرب والفرق  كبير اوي بين الثقافة الشرقية والغربية
> 
> ...


طيب ما اختلاف الرأي مش في كل حاجه 
كل الفكره ان في حاجه وحده بتفرق لان الاتنين اللي بتكلم عنهم 
متعلقيين بربنا اوي وده بيقرب الموضوع والطرف اللي ببلد غربي مش عجباه الحريه الزياده اللي ببلده 
بس كل المشكله في اختلاف واحد وهو الغيره الزايده من الاخر 
مش عار فه يمكن مقلتش كده من الاول


----------



## مسرة (2 يونيو 2011)

انا افهم كيف صعب عندما يكون في اختلاف في الثقافات و العادات و التقاليد و البيئة ووو بين اثنين يحبو بعض
و افهم ايضا كيف عندما هذين الشخصين يريدون بعض رغم تلك الاختلافات 
لكن لاني عايشة ببلاد الغرب ف شفت كثير غرب متزوجين شرقيين او من غير بلاد 
ف اعتقد انه حسب الاشخاص يعني اذا الاشخاص بداخلهم ما يهتموا لهذا الاختلاف ف اعتقد ان الامور راح تمشي تمام
لكن اذا كان في تردد او خوف من هذه الاختلافات ف العلاقه احسها هتكون مهددة
يعني اهم شي الاحساس بداخلكم 
انا اكثر شي افكر فيه هو انه هولاء الاشخاص سيحصلون على بعض و سيكونو بقرب بعض لكن سيبقى هناك رغبه بالداخل تبكي و تتمنى لو لم يكن يوجد هذه الاختلافات و هذا الاحساس يكفيني لارفض بالارتباط من شخص يختلف عني
اتمنى ان اكون قد افدتك 
و يارب يسهل


----------



## مارتينا فوفو (2 يونيو 2011)

girgis2 قال:


> *أعتقد ان ربنا ممكن يغير شيء غلط في الانسان بيغضبه لكن معتقدش ان ربنا هيدخل نفسه لتغيير طباع مختلفة باختلاف البيئة والثقافة الا اذا كانت تتعارض مع مباديء المسيحية ذي الغضب مثلاااا
> 
> فالانسان الغضوب يخطيئ بسرعة في حق مراته وحق كل انسان وبالشكل دا هو بيخطئ في حق ربنا برضة وعشان كدة لو الانسان دا صلى لربنا عشان يغيره وهو جاهد بصدق عشان يغير نفسه في الصفه أو الطبع أو السلوك دا فربنا أكيد هيغيره
> 
> ...


اممممممممممممممممممممممم مش عارفه اقول ايه بصراحه 
بس عموما نورت موضوعي المتواضع


----------



## مارتينا فوفو (2 يونيو 2011)

مسرة قال:


> انا افهم كيف صعب عندما يكون في اختلاف في الثقافات و العادات و التقاليد و البيئة ووو بين اثنين يحبو بعض
> و افهم ايضا كيف عندما هذين الشخصين يريدون بعض رغم تلك الاختلافات
> لكن لاني عايشة ببلاد الغرب ف شفت كثير غرب متزوجين شرقيين او من غير بلاد
> ف اعتقد انه حسب الاشخاص يعني اذا الاشخاص بداخلهم ما يهتموا لهذا الاختلاف ف اعتقد ان الامور راح تمشي تمام
> ...


تمام كويس الرد من الغرب 
واللي فاتوا من الشرق يعني الثقافتيين 
بس برضه الاختلافات هتتعبهم 
نورتي الموضوع


----------



## يوليوس44 (2 يونيو 2011)

* اولا حكاية الحضارات والاختلاف الثقافات دة موجود فعلا  وصعب الانسان انة يلغى ثقافة الاخر بمعنى انسان اتربى  على شى مرة واحدة تقولة كل دة غلط وتعالى اتربى من تانى  صعبة لكن مش مستحيلة  اما موضوع انة يصلى ان يتغير دة اكيد الصلاة سلاح جامد جدا وبيغير كتير مش عادات  بيغير 180 درجة وعندك شاول من فين الى فين  بالصلاة  وعندك كتير جدا ناس بتتغير جدا بالصلاة اعتقد ممكن بس باامانة الموضوع صعب لكن ممكن مع التدريج  هما حل من الاثنين  الاول :-  انك  تتغير من عاداتك وتقاليدك وتحاول الاندماج مع عادات وتقاليد الاخر 
                                        الثانى :-  انك تقدر تغير عادات وتقاليد الاخر الى عادات وتقليدك انت  واعتقد دة صعب جدا لكن مش مستحيل
  من السهل انك تغير العادات ابتاعتك وتقاليد  لكن من الصعب تغير عادات وتقاليد الناس 
  بالصلاة ممكن لان الصلاة سلاح جامد يقدر على كل شى   
 وبعدين مالهم ولاد بلدك  زى الفل خليكى فى ولاد بلدك وربنا موجود *​


----------



## ساجد لربي يسوع (2 يونيو 2011)

:banned:





مارتينا فوفو قال:


> طيب ما اختلاف الرأي مش في كل حاجه
> كل الفكره ان في حاجه وحده بتفرق لان الاتنين اللي بتكلم عنهم
> متعلقيين بربنا اوي وده بيقرب الموضوع والطرف اللي ببلد غربي مش عجباه الحريه الزياده اللي ببلده
> بس كل المشكله في اختلاف واحد وهو الغيره الزايده من الاخر
> مش عار فه يمكن مقلتش كده من الاول



عزيزتي مارتينا دي مشكلة اكبر الغيره الزايده والمشكلة مش مشكلة الحرية المشكلة عادات وتقاليد ثابتة فى الانسان ومعتقدات بتختلف عند الانسان نفسه كل فترة فما بالك بشخصين ؟؟ 

والى انا قصدي عليه اكبر من انه يكون اختلاف فى الراي لانه زواج ابدي والمخاطرة هنا 90% مارتينا والزواج المفروض يكون مبني على التفاهم والحب والمشاركة وتقارب الافكار والاهتماامات والمعتقدات مش مجرد اتفاق على اراء لان الموضوع مش علاقة يومين وتعدي


----------



## مارتينا فوفو (4 يونيو 2011)

ساجد لربي يسوع قال:


> :banned:
> 
> عزيزتي مارتينا دي مشكلة اكبر الغيره الزايده والمشكلة مش مشكلة الحرية المشكلة عادات وتقاليد ثابتة فى الانسان ومعتقدات بتختلف عند الانسان نفسه كل فترة فما بالك بشخصين ؟؟
> 
> والى انا قصدي عليه اكبر من انه يكون اختلاف فى الراي لانه زواج ابدي والمخاطرة هنا 90% مارتينا والزواج المفروض يكون مبني على التفاهم والحب والمشاركة وتقارب الافكار والاهتماامات والمعتقدات مش مجرد اتفاق على اراء لان الموضوع مش علاقة يومين وتعدي



اممممممممممممممم رلأي كويس كتير ومنطقي


----------



## أنجيلا (4 يونيو 2011)

مارتينا فوفو قال:


> هل ممكن اتنين من ثقافتيين مختلفيين انهم يحبوا بعض ويتزوجوا
> ( مع العم ان احدهم بيصلي لربنا انه يتغير علشان يستمروا ) خصوصا لو واحد من مجتمع شرقي والتاني من مجتمع غربي ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
> 
> 
> ...


*لو كان البنت اللي من المجتمع الشرقي والراجل اللي من المجتمع الغربي *
*فالعلاقة هنا عندها فرصة كبيرة لنجاح *
*الله قطعا قادر ع تغيير هذا الشخص لذلك البنت تصليلو وكمان تحاول مع خطيبها ده انها تاثر فيه *

*بس لو كان الراجل اللي من المجتمع الشرقي والبنت اللي من المجتمع الغربي هنا العلاقة امامها فرصة كبيييييييرة لتفشل*
*عشان البنت هتكون متحررة وغير واخذة عى الصبر والاحتمال والعادات الشرقية وووووووو*
*واحنا عارفين الراجل الشرقي وطباعو وتحكماتو:a82:*
*بهزر بس هههههههههههه*

*بجد العلاقة في الحالة ده غالبا هتفشل*
*والله اعلم :t13:*


----------



## sparrow (4 يونيو 2011)

مارتينا فوفو قال:


> اممممممممممممممممم الصلاه مش بس لكده
> وبعديين في الكتاب المقدس في امثله كتير
> لنا اتزوجوا من ثقافات مختلفه
> يوسف ومرأته مثلا


 
لو انتي شايفه ان هذا الرجل وهذه المراه
سوف يقتدون بامثله الكتاب المقدس
وسوف يكونوا مثل يوسف وامراته يبقي ياريت


----------



## مارتينا فوفو (4 يونيو 2011)

أنجيلا قال:


> *لو كان البنت اللي من المجتمع الشرقي والراجل اللي من المجتمع الغربي *
> *فالعلاقة هنا عندها فرصة كبيرة لنجاح *
> *الله قطعا قادر ع تغيير هذا الشخص لذلك البنت تصليلو وكمان تحاول مع خطيبها ده انها تاثر فيه *
> 
> ...


تمام ييعني علي الولد والبنت نفسهم تمام بس مقلتيش رايك في موضوع الغيره


----------



## مارتينا فوفو (4 يونيو 2011)

sparrow قال:


> لو انتي شايفه ان هذا الرجل وهذه المراه
> سوف يقتدون بامثله الكتاب المقدس
> وسوف يكونوا مثل يوسف وامراته يبقي ياريت



امممممممممم يعني بيتوقف عليهم
  تمام


----------



## حبيب يسوع (4 يونيو 2011)

الرب قادر على كل شىء والحب مش كل حاجة رايح يحصل صدام عنيف لوجود اختلاف فى كل شىء الافضل من بلادنا احسن رايح يكون زواج ناجح


----------



## أنجيلا (4 يونيو 2011)

مارتينا فوفو قال:


> تمام ييعني علي الولد والبنت نفسهم تمام بس مقلتيش رايك في موضوع الغيره


*وده لبتكلم فيه يا فوفو*
*طباع الراجل الشرقي فمثلا مش هيستحمل ان البنت تسلم ع صديقها او حتى تكلمو*
*وبلاش حد يقلي البوي فريند والجيرل فريند لانو بعد الزواج مفيش حاجات زي ده*
*على الناس تفرق بين صديقة وجيرل فريند :t32:*
*بس للاسف في مجتمعنا الشرقي مفيش صداقة بين البنت والشاب*
*لان التفكير كلو-عدم المؤاخذة- في السيكس وبس اما الصداقة فربنا يرحم:a82:*

*اتمنى محد يهجم علي... ده رايي وانا مقتنعة بيه*


----------



## kalimooo (4 يونيو 2011)

حبيب يسوع قال:


> الرب قادر على كل شىء والحب مش كل حاجة رايح يحصل صدام عنيف لوجود اختلاف فى كل شىء الافضل من بلادنا احسن رايح يكون زواج ناجح



تمام كلام سليم
لا فرق بتغيير الثقافة بين ولد وبنت
هو متعود على الحرية الزائدة وهي تقاليدها شرقية
فكل ما كلم بنت من اللي كان يعرفهم سابقاً ستقوم القيا
مة
هههههههههههههههه


----------



## مارتينا فوفو (4 يونيو 2011)

أنجيلا قال:


> *وده لبتكلم فيه يا فوفو*
> *طباع الراجل الشرقي فمثلا مش هيستحمل ان البنت تسلم ع صديقها او حتى تكلمو*
> *وبلاش حد يقلي البوي فريند والجيرل فريند لانو بعد الزواج مفيش حاجات زي ده*
> *على الناس تفرق بين صديقة وجيرل فريند :t32:*
> ...


طب بتزقي ليه ههههههههههههههههههه انا معاكي في رايك الراجل الشرقي 
بيعتبر البنت اللي ليها ااصدقاء ولاد بنت مش  محترمه 
فعلا رأيك للاسف صح


----------



## مارتينا فوفو (4 يونيو 2011)

حبيب يسوع قال:


> الرب قادر على كل شىء والحب مش كل حاجة رايح يحصل صدام عنيف لوجود اختلاف فى كل شىء الافضل من بلادنا احسن رايح يكون زواج ناجح


امممممممممممممممم تمام لكن لو في صفات كتير ُمشتركه وحاجات كتير ُمشتركه متهيقلي وحد وحده الفروق هتدوب والعادات بتتغير مع تغير المكان والزمان لا ايه


----------



## أنجيلا (4 يونيو 2011)

كليمو قال:


> تمام كلام سليم
> لا فرق بتغيير الثقافة بين ولد وبنت
> هو متعود على الحرية الزائدة وهي تقاليدها شرقية
> فكل ما كلم بنت من اللي كان يعرفهم سابقاً ستقوم القيا
> ...


*هههههههههههههههههههه*
*صدقني العكس صحيح ههههههههههههههه*
*لو البنت  لكلمت شاب كانت بتعرفو هتكون نهاية العالم هههههه*
*بالنسبالي انا لو جوزي كان غربي واتكلم مع بنت كان يعرفها ده مش مشكلة:spor2:*
*مش عارفة لو اغلبية البنات بيفكرو زيي او لاء*
*بس انا بفكر هيك:kap:*

*اتمنى محدش يهجم كالعادة هههههههههههه*


----------



## مارتينا فوفو (4 يونيو 2011)

كليمو قال:


> تمام كلام سليم
> لا فرق بتغيير الثقافة بين ولد وبنت
> هو متعود على الحرية الزائدة وهي تقاليدها شرقية
> فكل ما كلم بنت من اللي كان يعرفهم سابقاً ستقوم القيا
> ...


لالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالا لو هو بحنان فهمها قصده هتحترمه وتقدرله ده 
ومع الايامم هتثق فيه اكتر وتحبه ااكتر
ولا ايه رايك ؟


----------



## مارتينا فوفو (4 يونيو 2011)

أنجيلا قال:


> *هههههههههههههههههههه*
> *صدقني العكس صحيح ههههههههههههههه*
> *لو البنت  لكلمت شاب كانت بتعرفو هتكون نهاية العالم هههههه*
> *بالنسبالي انا لو جوزي كان غربي واتكلم مع بنت كان يعرفها ده مش مشكلة:spor2:*
> ...


هههههههههههههههههههههه بس لو انتي عارفه ان ده ماشي علي الكل ييبقي هتغاري منهم ليه 
لما كل الاولاد هناك كده 
ولا ايه ؟


----------



## kalimooo (4 يونيو 2011)

مارتينا فوفو قال:


> لالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالا لو هو بحنان فهمها قصده هتحترمه وتقدرله ده
> ومع الايامم هتثق فيه اكتر وتحبه ااكتر
> ولا ايه رايك ؟



لا اعتقد
التربية بتبداء من سن ال 6 اشهر
بعدما اثبت الطب
بانه يسمع ويحفظ وهو في بطن امه الى ثلاثة سنوات
وبعدها
كل شيء يدخل دماغ الانسان يخرج من الجهة الاخرى

يعني الثقافة والتربية وكل شيء بياخدوه بهذه المرحلة..
وهذا كلام لراهبة عالمة نفس وبنفس الوقت قديسة
اسم الراهبة
ماجدلين
وهي راهبة شرقية ترعرعت في دير بانكلترا
دير القيس يوحنا المعمدان للروم الارثودوكس بانكلتر بمدينة اسكس
وكان هذه الدراسة بمثابة ارشاد
اثبته فيما بعد الطب المعاصر
=====
معنى هذا بانها او انه
لن يستطيعوا تغيير اخلاق بعض 
وتعد  مخاطرة ضخمة


----------



## أنجيلا (4 يونيو 2011)

مارتينا فوفو قال:


> هههههههههههههههههههههه بس لو انتي عارفه ان ده ماشي علي الكل ييبقي هتغاري منهم ليه
> لما كل الاولاد هناك كده
> ولا ايه ؟


* صح*
*ولو كلم وحده ده مش خيانة زي ما بيشوفو المجتمع الشرقي للاسف*
*انا بامن بالصداقة بين البنت والشاب:t31:*

*فمش اي علاقة بين بنت وشاب هي علاقة....*

*في فرق كبير بين الغيرة والشك*


----------



## أنجيلا (4 يونيو 2011)

> معنى هذا بانها او انه
> لن يستطيعوا تغيير اخلاق بعض
> وتعد مخاطرة ضخمة


*عذرا يا كليمو بس ايه مفهوم "اخلاقه" عندك*
*لو كنت تقصد ان الرجل لو كلم بنت تبقى اخلاقه مش كويسة!! *
*فده ليه كلام ثاني ههههههههههه*


----------



## مارتينا فوفو (4 يونيو 2011)

أنجيلا قال:


> *عذرا يا كليمو بس ايه مفهوم "اخلاقه" عندك*
> *لو كنت تقصد ان الرجل لو كلم بنت تبقى اخلاقه مش كويسة!! *
> *فده ليه كلام ثاني ههههههههههه*


هههههههههههههه  شكله  هرب هههههههههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## soso a (4 يونيو 2011)

كليمو قال:


> لا اعتقد
> التربية بتبداء من سن ال 6 اشهر
> بعدما اثبت الطب
> بانه يسمع ويحفظ وهو في بطن امه الى ثلاثة سنوات
> ...


 
كلامك بيشير ان مينفعش الانسان يتغير 
يعنى انسان كان وحش وبقى كويس مينفعش لانه متربى ان يبقى وحش من صغره


----------



## مارتينا فوفو (4 يونيو 2011)

soso a قال:


> كلامك بيشير ان مينفعش الانسان يتغير
> يعنى انسان كان وحش وبقى كويس مينفعش لانه متربى ان يبقى وحش من صغره


عندك حق
ييعني موسي الاسود اتغير ازاي


----------



## kalimooo (4 يونيو 2011)

soso a قال:


> كلامك بيشير ان مينفعش الانسان يتغير
> يعنى انسان كان وحش وبقى كويس مينفعش لانه متربى ان يبقى وحش من صغره



ممكن بعجيبة او بالهام من الروح القدس
يعني تحصله توبة ..دة غير موضوع
========================
دة موضوع تاني
هي بتتكلم عن عامة الشعب  وجواز وحب مش حالة وحدة
حالة توبة والرجوع الى الله..
تانيا مش كلامي
بس
كلام راهبة قديسة 
والطب والعلم اثبت حقيقته
وباعتقادي
ممكن الانسان يكسب شي زيادة
انما بسيط
وهذا لا يحل المشكلة المطروحة..


----------



## kalimooo (4 يونيو 2011)

انجيلا

انت بتتكلمي عن نفسك
ممكن انتي حالة خاصة
او حتى ممكن بالمغرب تربيتكم فرنسية
وثقافة فرنسية حتى اللغة الفرنسية يتكلمها عامة الشعب
نحن نتكلم
عن
السعودية
القطرية
الاردنية
السورية
المصرية
الفلسطينية
الى اخره
وببعض البلدان ممنوع المرأة تكشف وجهها
وممنوع تقود سيارة
مسلمة او مسيحية


----------



## girgis2 (4 يونيو 2011)

كليمو قال:


> *لا اعتقد*
> *التربية بتبداء من سن ال 6 اشهر
> بعدما اثبت الطب
> بانه يسمع ويحفظ وهو في بطن امه الى ثلاثة سنوات
> ...




*الأخ كليم قال التربية والثقافة وكل شيء* *يعني نضيف على كدة الأخلاق والتقاليد والعادات والطباع والسلوكيات وكل حاجة خاصة بالنشئة والبيئة اللي الانسان اتربى ونشأ فيها

اشمعنى هنمسك في كلمة أخلاق ونسيب باقي الكلام يعني ؟!
الحرف قاتل ولكن النظرة للمجمل أو للرأي ككل هو المفيد

و على فكرة رأي الأستاذ كليم فعلاااا واقعي ومنطقي وملموس وعلمي أيضاااا

أنا انهاردة لما أدخل في مشروع ارتباط وأنا من جوايا عامل حسابي اني هغير الطرف الآخر أكيد هفشل لأني هصطدم بطباعه كتير اللي بقالها سنين معاه

ومن شب على شيء شاب عليه

أحنا لازم نقبل عيوب ومميزات الطرف الآخر على حد سواء ودا طبعا صعب ومش سهل وعشان كدة كل ما كان التوافق في حاجات أكتر كل ما كانت العشرة أسهل ما بينهم

ودولا شرق وغرب في عصر عولمة ومش زي أيام يوسف وامرأته اللي كان الناس فيه كلهم كام واحد وعايشين على الفطرة ولسه بخيرهم
*​


----------



## soso a (4 يونيو 2011)

كليمو قال:


> ممكن بعجيبة او بالهام من الروح القدس
> يعني تحصله توبة ..دة غير موضوع
> ========================
> دة موضوع تاني
> ...


 
مع احترامى الشديد للقديسه الراهبه وللعلم اللى اثبت الكلام ده 
بس فى  ناس كتير اتغيرت بسبب الحب والجوز 
بس لازم يكون عندهم الدافع او القابليه للتغيير 
يعنى فى واحده كانت عصبيه كتير وبسبب انها اتجوزت رجل حكيم هادى غير منها وخلاها انسانه هاديه جدا والشخصيه دى معرفه شخصيه ليا وبجد لما شوفتها بعد جوازها استغربت كتير لانها من النقيض للنقيض 
لازم الرجل او المراءه بعد الجواز واحد منهم يتغيير او الاتنين يتغيير علشان بيطبعوا على بعض او يكملوا بعض 
وعلشان كده دايما يقولوا اول سنه فى الجواز هى اخطر سنه علشان فيها كل واحد بيتعرف كويس ويتشكل على حسب اللى قدامه 
ودايما الحب بيغيير يعنى لو الانسان ده بيحب اللى قدامه قوى مش هيعمل اللى هو متعود يعمله وبيدايق حبيبه  علشان ميديقش 
يعنى مثال واحد متعود يتعامل بشكل معين مع صاحبته وشايف ان حبيبته بتغيير عليه 
لو بيحبها بجد حب حقيقى يحاسب فى المعامله معاهم علشان ميديقهاش 
ارجو ان اكون قدرت اوصل فكرتى


----------



## soso a (4 يونيو 2011)

كليمو قال:


> انجيلا
> 
> انت بتتكلمي عن نفسك
> ممكن انتي حالة خاصة
> ...


 
فى مصر ممكن البنت تقود سياره وتكشف وجهها 
:t32::t32::t32::t32::t32::t32:

انت بتفول علينا يا كليمو


----------



## kalimooo (4 يونيو 2011)

soso a قال:


> فى مصر ممكن البنت تقود سياره وتكشف وجهها
> :t32::t32::t32::t32::t32::t32:
> 
> انت بتفول علينا يا كليمو



قلت بعض البلدان
طبعا مش مصر
المقصودة..
بس تقاليد الغرب غير
توصلو انهم يتبادلوا الزوجات
مكنتش عايز اوصل لهنا
بس دة الواقع
كشرقيين يقدروا يجاروهم؟؟؟؟
طبعاً التربية الشرقية هي الصح
مع بعض الشوائب البسيطة اللي لازم نغيرها
عشان محدش يدخل يعمل محاضرة عليها
هههههههههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## kalimooo (4 يونيو 2011)

soso a قال:


> مع احترامى الشديد للقديسه الراهبه وللعلم اللى اثبت الكلام ده
> بس فى  ناس كتير اتغيرت بسبب الحب والجوز
> بس لازم يكون عندهم الدافع او القابليه للتغيير
> يعنى فى واحده كانت عصبيه كتير وبسبب انها اتجوزت رجل حكيم هادى غير منها وخلاها انسانه هاديه جدا والشخصيه دى معرفه شخصيه ليا وبجد لما شوفتها بعد جوازها استغربت كتير لانها من النقيض للنقيض
> ...




انت بتتكلمي عن شيء
والموضوع بمكان تاني
الغرب اليوم بيتبادلوا الزوجات
راجل بيتجوز من راجل وحللوها بقانون
تقدري على كدة
لو طلع زوجك من النوع دة
مع العلم بانهم كثر او الاغلبية
ها تقوليلي بدرسه قبل
طيب كل اللي بيتزوجوا ليه مش بيدرسوا بعض من الاول
بالغرب من بين تسعة 10 بيبطلقوا
شيء غير خالص
=======
انتِ تتكلمي عن شيء بسيط 
ممكن يتحل
ونحن نتكلم عن ثقافة عامة وشاملة
ومختلفة من الارض للسماء..
============


----------



## kalimooo (4 يونيو 2011)

girgis2 قال:


> *الأخ كليم قال التربية والثقافة وكل شيء* *يعني نضيف على كدة الأخلاق والتقاليد والعادات والطباع والسلوكيات وكل حاجة خاصة بالنشئة والبيئة اللي الانسان اتربى ونشأ فيها
> 
> اشمعنى هنمسك في كلمة أخلاق ونسيب باقي الكلام يعني ؟!
> الحرف قاتل ولكن النظرة للمجمل أو للرأي ككل هو المفيد
> ...



عظيم احييك اضافة شاملة ومميزة
وهي عيشة عمر بحاله لا يصح ان نمارس لعبة 
المسدس اللي بيحطوا بيه رصاصة واحدة
لو حظوا كويس
اعتقد الروليت الروسية اسم اللعبة


----------



## أنجيلا (4 يونيو 2011)

كليمو قال:


> انجيلا
> 
> انت بتتكلمي عن نفسك
> ممكن انتي حالة خاصة
> ...


 
*هههههههههههههههههه*
*ههههههههههههههههههههههه*
*رجعتني حالة خاصة يا كليمو هههههههههههه*
*لا... باقي عندنا بعض النساء بيلبسو النقاب يا كليمو*
*وعموا دلوقتي حتى السعودية مش كل النساء فيها منقبات*
*والاغلبية (على الاقل في مدينتي) محجبات*
*المغرب كمان ينتمي لسلسلة الدول الشرقية ههههههههههه*
*واواحد بيتكلم الفرنسية مش بيعني بالضرورة ان طباعو وثقافتو غربية ولا عندك راي ثاني:999:*

*ثم انت من لبنان يا كليمو*
*ولبنان هي الدولة العربية الاولى في التحضر*
*فازاي يكون ده ريك ههههههههههههه*


----------



## soso a (4 يونيو 2011)

كليمو قال:


> انت بتتكلمي عن شيء
> والموضوع بمكان تاني
> الغرب اليوم بيتبادلوا الزوجات
> راجل بيتجوز من راجل وحللوها بقانون
> ...


 
انا مش بتكلم على الموضوع 
انا بتكلم على مبدأ التغيير 
الثقافه الوحيده اللى احنا المفروض نرجعلها هى الانجيل 
يعنى الانسان اللى فى الغرب لو كان مرجعه هو الانجيل مش القانون العام اللى فى البلد استحاله هيعمل الكلام اللى انت بتقول عليه ​


----------



## soso a (4 يونيو 2011)

كليمو قال:


> الغرب اليوم بيتبادلوا الزوجات
> 
> ============


 
الموضوع ده حصل فى مصر من تقريبا 3 او 4 سنين 
كان فى واحد بيعمله عبر الانترنيت وقبضوا عليه 
مش الغرب بس 
فى فى السعوديه والكويت حاجات فظيعه 
اهم حاجه اى شخص فى اى مكان ثقافته ومرجعيته هى الانجيل والكنيسه اينما كان


----------



## kalimooo (4 يونيو 2011)

أنجيلا قال:


> *هههههههههههههههههه*
> *ههههههههههههههههههههههه*
> *رجعتني حالة خاصة يا كليمو هههههههههههه*
> *لا... باقي عندنا بعض النساء بيلبسو النقاب يا كليمو*
> ...





> *ثم انت من لبنان يا كليمو*
> *ولبنان هي الدولة العربية الاولى في التحضر*
> *فازاي يكون ده ريك ههههههههههههه*




على شان كدة بقولك لاننا وصلنا لدرجة الاوروبيين وفي مكان ما تجاوزناهم

وبين كل 10 زيجات
8 طلاق وعادي
يعني هما وبيضحكوا
بتكلم عشان كدة.
ايه اللي يخلي بنت محافظة تلعب القمار
يعني ممكن يتغيروا ويصبحوا زي بعض؟؟؟
طيب لو ما حصلش
تعمل ايه  البنت ؟؟
اليست مخاطرة..؟؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## أنجيلا (4 يونيو 2011)

girgis2 قال:


> *الأخ كليم قال التربية والثقافة وكل شيء* *يعني نضيف على كدة الأخلاق والتقاليد والعادات والطباع والسلوكيات وكل حاجة خاصة بالنشئة والبيئة اللي الانسان اتربى ونشأ فيها*​
> 
> *اشمعنى هنمسك في كلمة أخلاق ونسيب باقي الكلام يعني ؟!*
> *الحرف قاتل ولكن النظرة للمجمل أو للرأي ككل هو المفيد*​
> ...


 
*هو مش كل راجل غربي كله عيوب واخلاقو صفر وبيتعامل بتبادل الزوجات وووووووو*
*في رجالة غربيين اخلاقهم ممتازة ورغم العادات المتحررة للغرب الا انك بتلاقيه ملتزم ومش اخلاقه صفررررررر*

*هو الراجل الشرقي بس اللي اخلاقه عشرة على عشرة ووفي لزوجتو ولا ايه!!*
*في رجالة شرقيين كمان متحررين وبيعملو اكثر من اي راجل غربي*


*عموما كل واحد عندو رايو في الموضوع ده*
*وطبيعي نختلف *
*والاختلاف لايفسد للود قضية*

*سلام ونعمة*


----------



## kalimooo (4 يونيو 2011)

soso a قال:


> الموضوع ده حصل فى مصر من تقريبا 3 او 4 سنين
> كان فى واحد بيعمله عبر الانترنيت وقبضوا عليه
> مش الغرب بس
> فى فى السعوديه والكويت حاجات فظيعه
> اهم حاجه اى شخص فى اى مكان ثقافته ومرجعيته هى الانجيل والكنيسه اينما كان




بردوا حالة واحدة اللي بتقولي عنها
بنتكلم عن ثقافة شعب بكامله هكذا..
واللي غير كدة هو من العصر الحجري
دة اعتقادهم مش اعتقادي
يعني بتكلم بلسانهم


----------



## kalimooo (4 يونيو 2011)

soso a قال:


> انا مش بتكلم على الموضوع
> انا بتكلم على مبدأ التغيير
> الثقافه الوحيده اللى احنا المفروض نرجعلها هى الانجيل
> يعنى الانسان اللى فى الغرب لو كان مرجعه هو الانجيل مش القانون العام اللى فى البلد استحاله هيعمل الكلام اللى انت بتقول عليه ​



الغرب رجع للوثنية
مش مسيحية الا بالاسم
انا  سكنت بالحرب 6 اشهر بباريس
كان كل ما يدق الجرس بتاع الكنيسة
تلاتة او اربعة عجز مع الكاهن ومراته 
ولاده  حتى مش موجودين............


----------



## kalimooo (4 يونيو 2011)

فلنتذكر السؤال ونصوب القضية
تقدري كبنت تخاطري
وتتجوزي من مجتمع غربي غير ثقافة وغير حضارة خااااااااااااالص مالص
هل يجوز ان تخاطر؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
اللي مش بتخاف مبروك عليها
تعبتوني..
باااااااااااااااااي
ههههههههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## soso a (4 يونيو 2011)

كليمو قال:


> الغرب رجع للوثنية
> مش مسيحية الا بالاسم
> انا سكنت بالحرب 6 اشهر بباريس
> كان كل ما يدق الجرس بتاع الكنيسة
> ...


 
هو ده اللى انا اقصده 
لازم يكون انسان شايل محبه المسيح بقلبه وهو فى الغرب او فى الشرق مش هتفرق معاه اهم حاجه انسان مربوط بالكنيسه وقانونه الانجيل مش قانون البلد 
هو ده اللى يحدد
===============


----------



## girgis2 (4 يونيو 2011)

كليمو قال:


> عظيم احييك اضافة شاملة ومميزة
> *وهي عيشة عمر بحاله لا يصح ان نمارس لعبة
> المسدس اللي بيحطوا بيه رصاصة واحدة
> لو حظوا كويس*
> اعتقد الروليت الروسية اسم اللعبة





*بالظبط كدة هو عشرة عمر بحاله عشان كدة لا تصح المخاطرة فيه
*​


أنجيلا قال:


> *هو مش كل راجل غربي كله عيوب واخلاقو صفر وبيتعامل بتبادل الزوجات وووووووو*
> *في رجالة غربيين اخلاقهم ممتازة ورغم العادات المتحررة للغرب الا انك بتلاقيه ملتزم ومش اخلاقه صفررررررر*
> *
> دول هتلاقيهم قله قليلة جدا
> ...


*
**على العموم يا أخت أنجيلا دا رأيك وأنتي حرة فيه

لكن على كل بنت لازم تتذكر السؤال الآتي للأخ كليم :
*​*
*


كليمو قال:


> *فلنتذكر السؤال ونصوب القضية
> تقدري كبنت تخاطري
> وتتجوزي من مجتمع غربي غير ثقافة وغير حضارة خااااااااااااالص مالص
> هل يجوز ان تخاطر؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟*
> ...




*الله ينور عليك ياكليم تصدق كنت هحط نفس السؤال الخطير دا للبنت الشرقية المسيحية اللي عايزة ترتبط براجل غربي بس أنت بقى سبقتني

المفروض البنت تقعد مع نفسها كدة وتفكر باسلوب ملموس وواقعي ومنطقي أكتر وتبعد عن الرومانسية والأحلام شوية

لأن الزواج المسيحي في الغرب مبقاش مسيحي ونسبة قليلة جدااا اللي هيا مازالت متمسكة بالمباديء المسيحية هناك في الغرب ( يعني مش كبنت ألاقي نفسي الحال مش عاجبني أو حصلت مشكلة بيني وبينه أو أصطدمت بأفكاره المختلفة عني يبقى خلاص أسيبه)

الزواج المسيحي هو ما يجمعه الله لا يفرقه انسان

يعني ما ينفعشي نخاطر في موضوع مصير ومستقبل بحاله زي كدة

وكفاية كدة عشان البنات تحب تتكلم كتير وتدخل وتتشعب في تفاصيل كتير وممكن تكون مش تبع الموضوع وتسبب تشتيت وأحنا نحب نجيب الموضوع من الآخر ههههههههه
*​


----------



## أنجيلا (4 يونيو 2011)

> دول هتلاقيهم قله قليلة جدا
> الأخ كليم قالك 8 طلاق من أصل 10
> 
> يعني 2 بس من كل 10


*يعني الرجالة الشرقييين اللي اغلبيتهم اخلاقهم 10/10 اوفياء لزوجة وزي الفل*
*يعني عايزة اقول(عشان لا يتفسر كلامي بالمقلوب زي العادة) في اي مكان في الصالح وفي الطالح*

*



الله ينور عليك ياكليم تصدق كنت هحط نفس السؤال الخطير دا للبنت الشرقية المسيحية اللي عايزة ترتبط براجل غربي بس أنت بقى سبقتني

أنقر للتوسيع...

**اظن انك عارف ردي ع السؤال الخطير ده:spor2:*



> *على العموم يا أخت أنجيلا دا رأيك وأنتي حرة فيه*


*معاك حق*
*شكرااااااااا*

*سلام*


----------



## Desert Rose (4 يونيو 2011)

*فيه ايه ياجماعة ؟ليه الكلام ده على المجتمع الغربى والرجل الغربى والمرأة الغربية ؟
انا عايشة فى المجتمع الغربى واقدر اقول انهم من اصدق الناس اللى ممكن تقابلهم فى حياتك 
النعم نعم واللا هى لا مفيش لف ودوران 
ناس بتقدر قيمة الصدق وتفترض الصدق فى اللى قدامها 
عقلياتهم بسيطة مش معقدة ومخلصين لما بيتجوزوا بيخلصوا لبعض جدا وانا اعرف حالات كتييييييييييييييرة جدا عايشين بال 30 وال 40 سنة مع بعض فى منتهى الاخلاص والاحترام 

المجتمع الغربى مجتمع شفاف يعنى اللى بيحصل عندنا من ورا الابواب هما بيعملوه فى النور وده فى نظرى افضل بكتير من الغش والخداع وادعاء الطهارة واننا افضل ناس واحسن ناس واكتر ناس عندنا اخلاق واحنا عندنا مصايب الدنيا متغطية من تحت لتحت لحد ما عفنت 


*


----------



## أنجيلا (4 يونيو 2011)

Nancy2 قال:


> *المجتمع الغربى مجتمع شفاف يعنى اللى بيحصل عندنا من ورا الابواب هما بيعملوه فى النور وده فى نظرى افضل بكتير من الغش والخداع وادعاء الطهارة واننا افضل ناس واحسن ناس واكتر ناس عندنا اخلاق واحنا عندنا مصايب الدنيا متغطية من تحت لتحت لحد ما عفنت *


 
*ده لعيزة اقولو بالظبط*
*الفرق الوحيد بينا*
*انو لبيعملوه هما بيعملوها في النور*
*مجتمعنا الشرقي... لا... بيعملو في الخفاء*

*فبلاش نضحك على نفسنا اكثر*


----------



## girgis2 (4 يونيو 2011)

أنجيلا قال:


> *يعني الرجالة الشرقييين اللي اغلبيتهم اخلاقهم 10/10 اوفياء لزوجة وزي الفل*
> *يعني عايزة اقول(عشان لا يتفسر كلامي بالمقلوب زي العادة) في اي مكان في الصالح وفي الطالح
> 
> **معلشي بس الطالح دا هتلاقيه كتير قوي
> ...



*سلام ونعمة*​


----------



## girgis2 (4 يونيو 2011)

أنجيلا قال:


> *ده لعيزة اقولو بالظبط*
> *الفرق الوحيد بينا*
> *انو لبيعملوه هما بيعملوها في النور*
> *مجتمعنا الشرقي... لا... بيعملو في الخفاء*
> ...



*أهو كليم عايش في لبنان ودا يعتبر مجتمع غربي وأهو بيقولك وجهة نظره في مجتمعه اللي ممكن يكون فات الغرب كمان

وشوفي بيقول في الآخر تربية الشرق أفضل من الغرب بس محتاجة بعض التعديلات لكن الشرق مش وحش
*​


----------



## أنجيلا (4 يونيو 2011)

*



معلشي بس الطالح دا هتلاقيه كتير قوي


أنقر للتوسيع...

**بناءا على ايه حكمت بده*
*قلتلك وهكررها اللي بيعملو المجتمع الغربي في النور بيعملو المجتمع الشرقي في الخفاء*

*على الاقل هما صادقين:08:
*​*
*
*



وبعدين ردك عليا مكانش على كلامي

لأني أنا مقولتش الأخلاق وبس أنا قولت :

كل شيئ 
كل شيئ

يعني مش الأخلاق وبس لا دا كمان طباع وثقافة وحضارات مختلفة


هل هتقدر البنت انها تتكيف مع دا كله ولا هي هتقول لنفسها أنا هغيره !!!!!


أنقر للتوسيع...

بمنتهى السهوووووولة
 اجزملك بده
الوضع اللي مش بيقدر الواحد انو يتكيف معاه
هو الوضع اللي بيكون اصعب من وضعو
اما لو كان اسهل من وضعك فهتتكيف معاه ونص كمان
يعني لو جبت بنت غربية الى المجتمع الشرقي غالبا مش هتقدر تتكيف معاه
بس لو العكس فالامر سهل




			خلاص
يبقى مبروك عليكي على رأي كليم
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

الله يبارك فيك:flowers:*​


----------



## مارتينا فوفو (4 يونيو 2011)

Nancy2 قال:


> *فيه ايه ياجماعة ؟ليه الكلام ده على المجتمع الغربى والرجل الغربى والمرأة الغربية ؟
> انا عايشة فى المجتمع الغربى واقدر اقول انهم من اصدق الناس اللى ممكن تقابلهم فى حياتك
> النعم نعم واللا هى لا مفيش لف ودوران
> ناس بتقدر قيمة الصدق وتفترض الصدق فى اللى قدامها
> ...



تمام بس المشكله ان اغلب الناس ميعرفوش كده هههههههههههههههههه
كل الناس بيفتكروا انهم مجتمع مفتوح مفهوش قواعد او قوانين


----------



## مارتينا فوفو (4 يونيو 2011)

كفايه والنبي تعبت هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
مش عايزه اسمع اي رأي تاني 
الزواج رابط مقدس 
لو بنحب ببعض بنخاف علي بعض 
لو قربنا افكارنا من بعض كل حاجه تتحل 
لو عايزيين نعيش كل حاجه ليها حل 
مع المسيح 
احنا بنجري علي الانفصال والاهل والطلاق ولو حاولنا يمكن ينفع 
بس تعبتوني هههههههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## kalimooo (4 يونيو 2011)

خرجتوه عن الموضوع
فلنصوب الحوار من جديد...
*محدش قال اخلاق الغربيين مش كويسة*
لا بالعكس ممكن احسن بكتير ومن لا مممكن شفافة اكتر وممكن لا
*وما قلناش الشرقيين احلى*
قلنا كل ناس ثقافة

مختلفة مين احسن دة موضوع تاني..
دة عشان نوجه الحوار نحو السؤال الاساسي
مع العلم باني من النوع المتحرر اكتر من الاجانب
مش دة موضوع حوارنا
يعني الارتباط بين اتنين كل ناس ثقافة 
نوع من المخاطرة ارجو ان لا نخرج تاني عن الموضوع
مين احسن مش دة موضوعنا..

*البنت صاحبة الموضوع بتسأل انه*
وحدة صاحبتها عايزة تتجوز اجنبي غير ثقافة وحضارةعلى النت
يصح ولا لاء........
هنا جاوبوا
ممكن لو ابن البلد بقى اسهل ولو كان على النت لانه ممكن يقالبل اهلها
واهلها يقابلوا اهله الى اخره او تبعت اقربائها يسألووا
يعني لازم كل شوية ندخل نصوب الموضوع نحو السؤال..
لكن انها ترتبط بغريب ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## kalimooo (4 يونيو 2011)

مارتينا فوفو قال:


> كفايه والنبي تعبت هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> مش عايزه اسمع اي رأي تاني
> الزواج رابط مقدس
> لو بنحب ببعض بنخاف علي بعض
> ...


طيب يا بنتي
تعبتي
سيبي الموضوع
وانسيه
ههههههههههههههههه


----------



## مارتينا فوفو (4 يونيو 2011)

هههههههههههههههههههههههه
يا سيدي لا غرب ولا شرق احسن حل 
اللي يتزوج من حد يعرفه كويس 
وبسسسسسسسسسسسسس


----------



## أنجيلا (4 يونيو 2011)

كليمو قال:


> *البنت صاحبة الموضوع بتسأل انه*
> وحدة صاحبتها عايزة تتجوز اجنبي غير ثقافة وحضارةعلى النت
> يصح ولا لاء........


*ده كان جوابي على السؤال اللي بيقول هل البنت ممكن تتكيف مع الوضع ده ولا لاء*


> *بمنتهى السهوووووولة
> اجزملك بده
> الوضع اللي مش بيقدر الواحد انو يتكيف معاه
> هو الوضع اللي بيكون اصعب من وضعو
> ...


 

*صدقني التكيف مع شخص من المجتمع الغربي اسهل مليون مرة من التكيف مع شخص من المجتمع الشرقي:kap:*


----------



## مارتينا فوفو (4 يونيو 2011)

أنجيلا قال:


> *ده كان جوابي على السؤال اللي بيقول هل البنت ممكن تتكيف مع الوضع ده ولا لاء*
> 
> 
> 
> *صدقني التكيف مع شخص من المجتمع الغربي اسهل مليون مرة من التكيف مع شخص من المجتمع الشرقي:kap:*



صدقي انتي التكيف بيكون مع واحد بيحبنا مش مع غربي او شرقي 
مع حبيب الشخص اللي يستحمله 
اصل البنت دي عبيطه اوي بدل ما بتدور علي حد غربي او شرقي تدور علي اللي يحتويها


----------



## أنجيلا (4 يونيو 2011)

مارتينا فوفو قال:


> صدقي انتي التكيف بيكون مع واحد بيحبنا مش مع غربي او شرقي
> مع حبيب الشخص اللي يستحمله
> اصل البنت دي عبيطه اوي بدل ما بتدور علي حد غربي او شرقي تدور علي اللي يحتويها


*ده مش موجود اوي في الشرقي يا حبي ههههههههه*

*لازم تعرفي انو مش اي اثنين بيحبو بعض بيتكيفو مع بعض*
*كثير من قصص الحب انتهت بسبب انعدام التفاهم بين الطرفين*
*واستحالة تكيف طرف مع الاخر*


----------



## مارتينا فوفو (4 يونيو 2011)

أنجيلا قال:


> * ده مش موجود اوي في الشرقي يا حبي ههههههههه*
> 
> *لازم تعرفي انو مش اي اثنين بيحبو بعض بيتكيفو مع بعض*
> *كثير من قصص الحب انتهت بسب انعدام التفاهم بين الطرفين*
> *واستحالة تكيف طرف مع الاخر*


امممممممممممم صح 
عندك حق


----------



## kalimooo (4 يونيو 2011)

أنجيلا قال:


> *ده كان جوابي على السؤال اللي بيقول هل البنت ممكن تتكيف مع الوضع ده ولا لاء*
> 
> 
> 
> *صدقني التكيف مع شخص من المجتمع الغربي اسهل مليون مرة من التكيف مع شخص من المجتمع الشرقي:kap:*



يا بنتي بجاوبك عن خبرة وتجربة
هههههههههههههههههههههههه
مش علمياً بس
انا متحرر للنهاية..هنا بسبب الحرب 
بقينا اكتر متحررين من الغرب نفسه
واتعرفت هنا على بنت عاداتها شرقية
قادمة من دولة عربية..جابت اجلي
ههههههههههههههههههه
الله لا يوريكي..
ههههههههههههه


----------



## مارتينا فوفو (4 يونيو 2011)

ههههههههههههههههههههههههه
ربنا يعينك 
طلقها 
مدام هي وحشه هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
وربنا يبعتلك


----------



## kalimooo (4 يونيو 2011)

مارتينا فوفو قال:


> ههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> ربنا يعينك
> طلقها
> مدام هي وحشه هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> وربنا يبعتلك


ااه  هو دة اللي حصل 
بس بعد معانات
هههههههههههههه


----------



## مارتينا فوفو (4 يونيو 2011)

ههههههههههههههههههههههههه 
لالالالالالالالالا ليه يعني هي كلمه وحده 
انتي طالق وخلصنا 
هههههههههههههههههه


----------



## أنجيلا (4 يونيو 2011)

كليمو قال:


> يا بنتي بجاوبك عن خبرة وتجربة
> هههههههههههههههههههههههه
> مش علمياً بس
> انا متحرر للنهاية..هنا بسبب الحرب
> ...


*ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه*
*وده لبتكلم فيه بالظبط يا كليمو*
*قلت انك متحرر بس مش قدرت تتكيف مع بنت طباعها شرقية *
*ده لبتكلم فيه من الصبح*
*المتحرر صعب يتكيف مع شرقي الطباع ده لو مكنش مستحيل ههههههههههههه*

*ربنا يعينك ههههههههه*


----------



## kalimooo (4 يونيو 2011)

أنجيلا قال:


> *ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه*
> *وده لبتكلم فيه بالظبط يا كليمو*
> *قلت انك متحرر بس مش قدرت تتكيف مع بنت طباعها شرقية *
> *ده لبتكلم فيه من الصبح*
> ...



تمام وصلنا قاسم مشترك 
نقطة نتفق بيها
تمام لحد هناااااااااااااااااااااا
والله يعني ليه
مهو اعاني وانتهينا
===================
بالنسبة لمارتينا
لالالالالالا مش طالق وبينتهي
هو انا متجوز ؟؟
معرفة يعني  نصف خطوبة يعني اكيد (سهل)
مش (جبل)
هههههههههههههههه


----------



## مارتينا فوفو (4 يونيو 2011)

أنجيلا قال:


> *ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه*
> *وده لبتكلم فيه بالظبط يا كليمو*
> *قلت انك متحرر بس مش قدرت تتكيف مع بنت طباعها شرقية *
> *ده لبتكلم فيه من الصبح*
> ...



مع احترامي انتوا الاتنين غلط لسبب 
الحياه بين اتنين بتقوم علي المحبه وتقارب الفكر مش 
علي شرقي ولا غربي 
ولا اي حاجه 
يعني كليمو مثلا لو هي اتنازلت شويه في موضوع شرقيتها الزياده 
كان الموضوع مشي


----------



## kalimooo (4 يونيو 2011)

مارتينا فوفو قال:


> مع احترامي انتوا الاتنين غلط لسبب
> الحياه بين اتنين بتقوم علي المحبه وتقارب الفكر مش
> علي شرقي ولا غربي
> ولا اي حاجه
> ...



كان مشي اكيد
ههههههههههه
بس على فيييييين؟؟
هههههههههههههه


----------



## مارتينا فوفو (4 يونيو 2011)

كليمو قال:


> تمام وصلنا قاسم مشترك
> نقطة نتفق بيها
> تمام لحد هناااااااااااااااااااااا
> والله يعني ليه
> ...



ههههههههههههههههههههههه
وانا ايه عرفني هههههههههههههههههههههه
عموما مبروك فك النص خطوبه عقبال البكاري 
ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## مارتينا فوفو (4 يونيو 2011)

كليمو قال:


> كان مشي اكيد
> ههههههههههه
> بس على فيييييين؟؟
> هههههههههههههه



ههههههههههههههههههههههه علي ال لا رجوع هههههههههههههههههههههه
واللا موضوع 
ههههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## أنجيلا (4 يونيو 2011)

كليمو قال:


> تمام وصلنا قاسم مشترك
> نقطة نتفق بيها
> تمام لحد هناااااااااااااااااااااا


*بس يا كليمو انا لسه مصرة ان المراة ممكن تتكيف اكثر من الراجل مع المجتمع الغربي *
*يعني عندها نسبة اكبر*
*هههههههههههههههههههه*
*انا بتكلم من واقع عملي ايضا*
*عندي3 خالات كلهن متجوزات من رجالة غربيين وعايشين حياة ولا اروع*
*بس خالي رفض الجواز من وحدة غربية*
*عشان زي ماقال انو مش ممكن يتحمل طباع البنت الغربية المتحررة :kap:*


----------



## مارتينا فوفو (4 يونيو 2011)

أنجيلا قال:


> *بس يا كليمو انا لسه مصرة ان المراة ممكن تتكيف اكثر من الراجل مع المجتمع الغربي *
> *يعني عندها نسبة اكبر*
> *هههههههههههههههههههه*
> *انا بتكلم من واقع عملي ايضا*
> ...


مش بشرط صدقيني


----------



## kalimooo (4 يونيو 2011)

أنجيلا قال:


> *بس يا كليمو انا لسه مصرة ان المراة ممكن تتكيف اكثر من الراجل مع المجتمع الغربي *
> *يعني عندها نسبة اكبر*
> *هههههههههههههههههههه*
> *انا بتكلم من واقع عملي ايضا*
> ...



ما تصريش
لانه النكد مش مني
بسبب التربية هنا كنت بكلم  الجميع
كل يوم سبعين مشكل
دي مين وقالتلك ايه وقلتلها ايه
وتحقيقات والتانية ليه
وده بحكم شغلي كعارض رسومات 
بمعرض شغلي
حتى انها جابت المكتب الفيدرالي
والانتربول يحققوا
هههههههههههههههههه
ههههههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## أنجيلا (4 يونيو 2011)

مارتينا فوفو قال:


> مع احترامي انتوا الاتنين غلط لسبب
> الحياه بين اتنين بتقوم علي المحبه وتقارب الفكر مش
> علي شرقي ولا غربي
> ولا اي حاجه
> ...


*حبيبتي ركزي في مشاركتي اكثر*
*انا قلت*


> *المتحرر صعب يتكيف مع شرقي الطباع ده لو مكنش مستحيل ههههههههههههه*



*انا بتكلم عن الطباع الشرقية.... الثقافة الشرقية.. مش على المراة او الرجل الشرقي بظبط*
*يعني في رجالة شرقيين بس مش متشبعيين بالطباع والثقافة الشرقية المتزمتة*
*انا مش بتكلم عن دول*
*بتكلم عن الصنف الاخر هههههههههه*


----------



## أنجيلا (4 يونيو 2011)

كليمو قال:


> ما تصريش
> لانه النكد مش مني
> بسبب التربية هنا كنت بكلم الجميع
> كل يوم سبعين مشكل
> ...


*هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه*
*ياده الطباع والثقافة الشرقية ههههههههههههههه*
*ربنا معاك يا كليمو*
*هو كل واحد بيتكلم بحكم تجربتو او تجربة شافها لحد بيعرفو*
*انا زي ما قلتلك خالاتي عايشين عادي وكل واحدة متجوزة براجل غربي*
*بس خالي رفض انو يتجوز من غربية*

*بس البت ده خطيرة:t32:*
*ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه*
*ربنا يعينك ههههههههههه*


----------



## kalimooo (4 يونيو 2011)

دي بالذات غلط
ممكن الراجل لو متحرر مش يرد عليها مهما عملت
وتعمل اللي هيا عايزاه
*وهكذا حصل*
يعني الدور والمصيبة  عليها
وهو بيعيش حياته عادي وخصوصاً لو مش بيتعصب وروحوه طويلة
هيا اللي مش ها تتكيف
​


----------



## kalimooo (4 يونيو 2011)

أنجيلا قال:


> *هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه*
> *ياده الطباع والثقافة الشرقية ههههههههههههههه*
> *ربنا معاك يا كليمو*
> *هو كل واحد بيتكلم بحكم تجربتو او تجربة شافها لحد بيعرفو*
> ...



لا مش قلتلك مش بيهموا هوووووو
بيسيبها ويمشي المشكلة عليها
ههههههههه
*
بس انا شايف الموضوع قرب يتقفل
هههههههههههههههههههه*
البنت اول مرة بتفتح موضوع نقفلوهولها
ههههههههه؟؟


----------



## أنجيلا (4 يونيو 2011)

كليمو قال:


> لا مش قلتلك مش بيهموا هوووووو
> بيسيبها ويمشي المشكلة عليها
> ههههههههه
> 
> ...


 
*مش جديدة يا كليمو*
*كل موضوع بدخلو الا وبيكون مصيرو "الاغلاااااااااااق"*


----------



## kalimooo (4 يونيو 2011)

لا انا مش بدخل بحوارات
معنديش وقت اضيعه..هههههههه
ناو فترة استراحة انتهى المعرض
هههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## أنجيلا (4 يونيو 2011)

*ههههههههههههههه معاك حق خلصت الفرجة هههههههههه*
*ورايا امتحانات ولسه مابدات مذاكرة*
*ده المنتدى هيتسبب في رسوبي السنة ده*
*ههههههههههههههه*


----------



## girgis2 (4 يونيو 2011)

*هي فين صاحبة الموضوع والسؤال أساساااا ؟

دا شكلها طفشت !!!

التعلب فات فات وبديله سبع لفات

التعلب فات فات وبديله سبع لفات

هههههه

زمانها بتقول دلوقتي ياريتني ما كنت عايزة أعرف رأيكم
*​


----------



## مارتينا فوفو (5 يونيو 2011)

girgis2 قال:


> *هي فين صاحبة الموضوع والسؤال أساساااا ؟
> 
> دا شكلها طفشت !!!
> 
> ...



هو ده اللي نفسي اقولهولهم من بدري هههههههههههههههههههههههه
تعبوني اوي ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
قولهم


----------

